# Neighbours trying to ruin Halloween!



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Our neighbours are a pain and make life an absolute hell year round. Because of them I have been sleep deprived for 8 YEARS. I'm not even kidding. I did some schooling through a school of air because I was ill and trying to recover and they made it horrible. Everyday the woman would take her kids on these plastic little cars onto the footpath in front of our house...even though they have a large garage, front yard and backyard and the speaker phone would struggle over their noise. So daily, in the midst of Summer even without an air conditioner I would have to go around the house prior my lesson stuffing towels under the doors and shutting every window possible but they were still too noisy. It's like they did it on purppose and it affected my grades too. The hell continued even after I'd finished.

The woman kept having child after child, all she would do was scream at them all day and most days were filled with screeching because she or her man had hit them. The screaming and crying, we complained but no one was interested. So it just continued.

In this last year the state of the neighbourhood has taken a dramatic turn. I can't sleep, I literally can't. I get sick a lot and tired and even then I can't sleep through it all. I've tried so many different sedatives but they don't work to keep me asleep through it all and too much of that stuff isn't good for anyone. And what do I mean by "it all"?

The average bad day e.g. a weekend day. At 5.30am the neighbour starts revving his motorcycle for ten minutes before going out. Fifty minutes later the other neighbour puts out his dog but more on that later. Then the children from the neighbours go outside and start smashing our drive with their scooters...no they are not riding them they are literally breaking the concrete with the steel scooters on OUR driveway and footpath so outside my window (and they wonder why we get annoyed), they can do this for hours I'm talking 12 hours of that and screaming from them. Then later in the afternoon they get a ball and smash the metal fence with it creating a thunder like sound here. They put the fence up and took all the sunlight, it's illegal because it's not on the border, it's illegal because they didn't comply with the Fencing Law and notify us and it's illegal because they trespassed to do it and finally because they didn't have a fence but ripped down ours without permission to do it. Even with the fence they stand on the driveway always watching us...no privacy. They run and tell their mum what we're doing whenever we dare to leave the house. When we leave in the car it's like Children of the Corn they all stop and watch us. One time they were down the street at one of their friends houses, they saw our car pull out and they all stopped and watched not moving. I'm talking like six kids and their parents...

Then about in the afternoon the guy will start ranting out the back. I think he is mentally handicapped so I would usually excuse it but when he threatened me all bets are off. He screams about the government and pedos and murder all day. He swears and is totally disgusting and he can go for about 5 hours in between he plays his trumpet outside...I mean it a real trumpet. 

Now within minutes the saws, lawn mowers and other machines will start around the neighbourhood because OCD neighbours and their yards. THEN the motorbike father will come back and rev for ten minutes and if we're out there he'll say something nasty. And I mean nasty.

Then the boys a couple of houses up start revving their cars. Have to close all the windows as the entire district is covered in thick choking white smoke. I have it on video, complained to the cops several times yet nothing. 

All the meantime the dog is having barking fits each time someone goes passed but not only that, even if we use the bathroom or hallway or talk in a bedroom it will start barking and sometimes its fits goes for three straight hours. One day it was 7-10 straight hours, it barks a metre from our bedroom at the fence. It's been trying to break it down.

THEN the neighbours out back put on a loud hifi system which makes all the walls shakes and the boys rev again while the dog barks while the kids scream while the guy rants. I MEAN OH MY GHOUL! There's no time to sleep, very often the noise can go from 5am until 3am the next day.

Anyway that's the back story. There's been a massive argument because of some of our pebbles had gotten onto the footpath and they threatened to bring the tv here...because of a few pebbles on the council strip? They proceeded to gang up and start trying to bang our door down while shouting at us. I was trying to sleep that day, mum was on the phone and the person hung up and called the cops. Cops came and told them not to trespass and I think the woman got told off for threatening to kill us...Wow, that really fixed things...not.

We were growing out the grass in the yard for Halloween, we knew it needed a trim and did that a couple days ago...today we get a letter from the council....they have "Size" issues. If we don't cut it to 4 inches or less before 1st Nov then it is a $10,000 fine...and a $160 fine if we didn't reply to the letter...$10,160 for a few inches? Well it's 1 inch over at the moment so we have to go recut the whole thing, the mower wasn't working at the time and it's a large yard so had to be done with manual tools (we left it for a couple weeks longer because we've been ill for nearly five weeks, it just started to clear up about a week ago, the cold)...They're also complaining about the backyard I think? We can't cut the lawn because a massive tree fell down a couple weeks ago in one of the big storms and we can't get rid of it, it's way to heavy and no one will help and paying hundreds of dollars for its removal is not an appealing option somehow. 

You know, we're pretty much hermits...We keep to ourselves. I just wanted some peace but they won't leave us alone. I have a bad feeling that they are going to try and ruin Halloween even more. They know it's a big thing for us and its been a very difficult time for me lately especially healthwise and this is the only thing that I have to look forward to but because they're such miserable bullies they want to just upset us. I am going to try to anticipate any trouble that they could cause. *Sigh* I hope they go out for the day (all of them and leave the dog inside), that's really the best outcome. I don't rant often but I feel the situation deserves a rant...especially since we're due to have a couple of guys come out with a tape measure within the next fortnight...like we need anymore worries right? 

angelique_nm


----------

